# 2015 NWTF Entries



## Ron Davis (Feb 13, 2015)

As we wait for some judging results today, I thought I would share my entries for the decorative classes here. 

In the laminated division a single reed duck call made from Katalox with Osage celtic knot and brick work












Matched set. Duck and goose call 5 panel Oak Burl with walnut inlay. english walnut with a cherry burl band. The stand is part of the same oak burl. 











working call osage with a paduak band

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 13, 2015)

Very nice. Good luck. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats buddy. Which one of these was the 2nd place winner?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 13, 2015)

The laminated Call got 2nd place

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 13, 2015)

Congrats ! Sweet looking calls .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 14, 2015)

Outstanding! Chuck


----------



## Chad85 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good looking calls


----------



## Chad85 (Feb 14, 2015)

Where do u find the results


----------



## Chad85 (Feb 14, 2015)

Where do u find the results


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 14, 2015)

awesome looking calls ron duck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 14, 2015)

Those are sweet! Like the brickwork the best!

OH and Congrats on the awards!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice....I like the osage and paduak call...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Palmer (Feb 15, 2015)

Very nice!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 16, 2015)

Saw these babies in Nashville, excellent clean work! Congrats on the 2nd place, now go for the gold!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ron Davis (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you all and Jack thanks for taking a good look in person! I think they looked better in person the in the photo.


----------



## d_hunter12 (Feb 17, 2015)

That laminated is amazing. I can't wrap my mind around how hard it was to make


----------



## fredito (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice calls...I can't pick which one is my favorite!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2015)

Excellent! Segmented calls, very cool...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

